# Natural IVF



## philippa (Oct 28, 2002)

Dear Peter,

I have just recently come across something called Natural IVF which is where they do IVF but without drug-induced ovarian stimulation ie you only produce one egg which is taken out, mixed with sperm and any embryo put back. What do you think about this? Do you know if this is common and any idea of the success rates? I was looking at the Create Health Clinic in London. I know an acupunturist who works with them who offers Chinese medicine and acupuncture to maximise the health of the woman and egg. 

(Five IVF attempts, second successful but would like another child)


----------



## Hopeful24 (Jan 15, 2003)

I hope you & Peter don`t mind me responding to this post - only from the point of view from experience not a MEDICAL view point.

I tried to undergo natural IVF at St. George`s & just from experience the main problems with this are that you have to time everything very exactly otherwise you miss the egg (as kept happening with me) that pops naturally. Also, you only have the one egg & if that one doesn`t fertilise you don`t have any others to bank on.

However, on the plus side it`s drug free & without drug side effects. As it is completely natural you can have another go straight away. You won`t be at risk from OHSS. It`s also cheaper!

I know that because of the factors I`ve mentioned success rate is not as high as drugs IVF, but I have seen a few other forums where women have become pregnant via this method 

I hope no one minded me replying to this post, it`s just that when I wanted info on this topic I couldn`t find many people with experience of this!

Wishing you all the best of luck


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



philippa said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I have just recently come across something called Natural IVF which is where they do IVF but without drug-induced ovarian stimulation ie you only produce one egg which is taken out, mixed with sperm and any embryo put back.
> 
> ...


----------

